# 10g Powder DNP leftover



## StoliFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

So I still have 10g (2 Pouches) of Powerded DNP. I would like to use Something different  in the future and can't wait to do so, however as is I have the above left.

My question is about capping - I have it set up as follows:


Want to make 200mg Caps
10g DNP = 10,000 mg
take 90g of filler and mix with 10g DNP
every 2g of mixed powder should be 200mg (100g/50caps=2g/cap) - last time I mixed for 1h to make sure it is evenly distributed
cap into 50 caps
done

Does that sound right? Like I've said next time I'll get the caps already made.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 3, 2013)

Or ill do 10g dnp +15g filler that should give me my 50caps of 200mg dnp each


----------

